# Todays Report



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Loaded the boat and headed out around 9 AM ....lightening and blinding rain as soon as we hit the pass....ran back to the marina and decided to go ahead and drink all the beer....great Day and Maybe only burned 1 gallon of diesel....hope to do it again soon...anyone need a 5 pound box of twice frozen cigar minnows....figure there worth around 80.00 bucks by now they have been well traveled....


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, cheap trip but no meat! LOL


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

